# Question(s) about Bloodhound/Catahoula mix puppies



## jbeckum

Not too long ago, two of my female Bloodhounds were in heat.  I had them separated from the other dogs in a pen that NO ONE has ever escaped from before.  My Father's big Blue Merle Catahoula came visiting and dug into the pen between the bottom of the fence and the ground wire.  Had a hole just big enough for the females to escape and they did.  Darn it all!   I have hoped and prayed that neither one of the females bred but it has become apparent that we are going to have a litter of Bloodhound/Catahoula puppies.  Lord have mercy!  This is the first time in over 3 years that I have had an unexpected/unplanned breeding.  

Has anyone out there every had any experience with Bloodhound/Catahoula mixes?  If so, please tell me what your opinion is.  I am a little outdone at this time as this is not what I wanted to have to deal with but it has happened and I need to get prepared.  In the meantime, the Catahoula who I call my "little brother" may be ousted from my family!  

Keep in mind, I am already beating myself up about the whole "escape" thing.  We had to reinforce the "escape hatch" and have since added another huge pen to the one that was previously "escape proof".  I strive to be a responsible breeder and right now, I am just out done, out done, out done.


----------



## JuliaH

Without a wood or cement floor system, no kennel is escape proof. I also had to get away from chain link kennels to one that the boys couldn't stretch the wire, and whatever else they would do with a lady in waiting nearby 

I have a friend who had to nearly put his beautiful boy in something almost like maximum security prison because the lady nearby in heat kept smiling pretty at him...lol. 

Those pups outta be real cute!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Sorry for your misfortune, but I cant wait to see those pups. When are they due?


----------



## jbeckum

But on the "escape proof" thing, I was doing sooooo good!  Everyone was happy, healthy, content and otherwise not interested in getting out.  

Pups will be here in a couple of weeks.  My Dam is red and is a trained cadaver dog.  The Sire ("my little brother) is a very large Blue Merle Catahoula.  So I am curious to see what kind of colors we get in this group.


----------



## oldways

I would like to see those pups, it would maybe have the grit of the cur and the nose of the hound They might be some really good pups.( Hunting Stock meat style dogs) keep us posted..


----------



## rvick

my Missy dog is out of a red merle catahoula by a red bloodhound. she is a very good wounded deer tracker at 4 years old. she has the bloodhound body & her head & ears are a mixture (mostly to the bloodhound side) when turned loose after a wounded deer that we have jumped she is silent on trail & if the deer dies she will sit with it until we arrive. not necessary for her to actually bay because i use the garmin astro. her red coat looks as if she is always shedding because of the red merle, feels like suede. it is hard for her to stand on her hind legs or load into a truck, but she can cover some ground on those stubby little legs. she weighs in at a fighting 65 lbs. she has the loudest high pitched chop that i have ever heard. she had 4 sisters that looked just like her. constant ear problems that i have to stay on top of.


----------



## jbeckum

At one time I had thought about breeding my big male Bloodhound to my Catahoula female but wanted to wait a little while on that one.   My father's Catahoula throws some gorgeous puppies when I allow him to "visit" with our Pit.  Got 6 Cat-Pits right now that are some fine, fine puppies. 

@oldways - I will be sure to post some pics once the pups get here and get a little size on them.  I normally don't do any pictures of any puppies until they are at least 3 weeks old.  You can tell much more about them after they have a little age and size.

Rvick---thanks for the information!  That is a big help to me!


----------



## jbeckum

The puppies are on the ground!  We have counted 14 but there may actually be 15.  Don't want to mess with them too much right now. Had the dog a nice little house and lots of bedding so she would be comfortable when the delivery started.  She decided to have them outside the dog house.  Must have got too hot for her.


----------



## magnumman357

dang how the heck is momma gonna handle 14 pups!..... sounds like it could be a good running catch dog mix if dad was gritty....wants me one of those pups...


----------



## rvick

love to see some pics. 15?


----------



## wildlands

Sounds like you will be doing some bottle feeding to supplemtent that litter. Will not take long to draw mon down with that many on her. 
Congrats, now at least post 1 or two pictures, new born pups makes for a real fine subject in pictures.


----------



## JuliaH

Would love to see pictures   Give that mom one Tums every day along with plenty to eat!! She will need it! 

Julia


----------



## jbeckum

She is down to 10 at this point.  The four we lost were very small.  Mom is eating well and running around like feeding 10 pups is nothing.  She is on an automatic feeder and eats all she wants whenever she wants.

I will try to post some pics soon.   I have a couple that I think are real standouts in this group.  The Catahoula is a Blue Merle and that Merle has come through in this group!


----------



## oldways

I'm looking foward to seeing those pups..


----------



## magnumman357

still no pup pics?!


----------



## Drew33998

i bet those are gonna be some great pups.  grit and intelligence of a leopard, nose of bloodhound!!


----------



## GAFLAjd

*Catahoula cross pups*

Sounds like this would be a smart, useful cross for cow, hog, or deer hunters. Hope you can get them to places where they can use their instincts!


----------



## shooter.243

are you gonna get rid of any of the pups ? if you do, let me know.


----------



## shooter.243

if you gonna rid of any of the pups, let me know.


----------

